# high school waterpolo



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

shot with canon 1D Mk II + 70-200mm f/2.8L IS

Amazing how high these guys can propel their bodies out of the water by "eggbeatering" with their legs, donchya think?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Great shots. I just finished refereeing some of the TX the state championship games this weekend at UT, Austin.

San Marcos will not make the playoffs this year?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon, looks like you were playing Rio Mesa in the top picture? They had just dedicated their new pool when I left SoCa in 2003.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I see the shooter with a Rio Mesa ball in the top picture. Was it a tournament playing at Ventura HS?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> Great shots. I just finished refereeing some of the TX the state championship games this weekend at UT, Austin.
> 
> San Marcos will not make the playoffs this year?


I was hoping you'd see this one Dave... 

The first one was at Rio Mesa, the second at DP's new pool.

San Marcos is now 2 years without a pool.

It's so hard to see my alma mater struggling in athletics; whatever happened to "Royal Pride"??


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

I demand pics of the girl's water polo team.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> I was hoping you'd see this one Dave...
> 
> The first one was at Rio Mesa, the second at DP's new pool.
> 
> ...


SM was playing in the school pool (shadow/deep) when Scott Brennen was there. Now he is the WP assigner for the schools in Ventura Co. I think John Siemen (goalie for the National team :yikes retired from Buena when his son graduated a few years ago.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Bmwcat said:


> I demand pics of the girl's water polo team.


`


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice Pictures!


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

nice photos! fantastic quality


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

Nice pictures but Wa...ter Po....lo??????


----------

